# New from Virginia Beach



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* unionguy. Have fun here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here. :smile:


----------



## unionguy (Feb 6, 2009)

I appreciate the welcome and am glad to meet you all. Thanks. :thumbs_up


----------



## jmm83164 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Hello From Vb*

If you looking for a fun place to shoot with some fun people you should go down to Southside Archery . I go almost every weekend and sometimes after work. I do have a small range in my back yard to .
Mike


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## unionguy (Feb 6, 2009)

I appreciate that jmm83164. I've been to Southside twice and saw the indoor range, but nobody was shooting. I was getting some arrows refletched at the time. Maybe I'll catch you at the range. :darkbeer:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*--------------------------:archer:


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

Kiss your life ,as you have known it, good-bye! You are now one of us. As far as I can tell, there is no cure!
.


----------

